# Season's Greetings from an INFP!



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi... um let's see, what should I say about myself?

Since this summer I've been juggling with the idea that I may have ADHD-I but I haven't gotten around to actually getting diagnose. Then I stumbled upon an article that looked at the corealation between certain personality types and Inattentive ADHD because of high similarities -- ie procrastination, inatentive, daydreaming, varying between hyperfocus and lack of focus, and so forth. I decided to take a few personality tests, and got mostly INFP (sometimes INTP, so the F and T are pretty close). I had taken one before but never really paid much attention to it... but I've been kind of obsessing over it lately because of how similar the personality description seemed to fit me. This personality type tangent eventually led me to find this site and it seems pretty cool so I decided to join up.

Anyway, I'm just hoping to meet like minded people and feel less alone and misunderstood (as INFP are prone to do).

Cheers.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Blanco and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum Blanco. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello there, Blanco!
You're the "Artist" type then, are you? Are you interested in art and other creative things by chance?
I'm an INTP but I'm pretty creative, myself.

As for the ADHD thing, it's the "P" that really makes us into procrastinators and disorganized people, I think. I got diagnosed for ADHD, although I don't really view it as a problem. Well, not anymore sense I've graduated.

In any case, high five for joining!


----------



## Hidden Lands (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi to you!

I can relate to being disorganized as well. It sounds like an interesting article, do you rember where it was? And did they find any personality types being more inclinde to be diagnosed with ADHD-I?


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

welcome to PerC :happy:


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

InevitablyKriss said:


> Hello there, Blanco!
> You're the "Artist" type then, are you? Are you interested in art and other creative things by chance?
> I'm an INTP but I'm pretty creative, myself.


Oh, I definitely consider myself the artistic type. I'm into drawing, painting, photography and all that jazz.




Hidden Lands said:


> Hi to you!
> 
> I can relate to being disorganized as well. It sounds like an interesting article, do you rember where it was? And did they find any personality types being more inclinde to be diagnosed with ADHD-I?


Well it was more of a blog post that linked to a bunch of articles and studies but most of them seem to be broken links.

As someone with few posts I can't post link apparently, so here a quote.



> The MBTI types that are most likely to be diagnosed ADD are: *INFP*, *ENFP*, *ENTP*, and *INTP*. You might notice that they are all of the type x*N*x*P*.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## GummySage (Dec 18, 2020)

Blanco said:


> Hi... um let's see, what should I say about myself?
> 
> Since this summer I've been juggling with the idea that I may have ADHD-I but I haven't gotten around to actually getting diagnose. Then I stumbled upon an article that looked at the corealation between certain personality types and Inattentive ADHD because of high similarities -- ie procrastination, inatentive, daydreaming, varying between hyperfocus and lack of focus, and so forth. I decided to take a few personality tests, and got mostly INFP (sometimes INTP, so the F and T are pretty close). I had taken one before but never really paid much attention to it... but I've been kind of obsessing over it lately because of how similar the personality description seemed to fit me. This personality type tangent eventually led me to find this site and it seems pretty cool so I decided to join up.
> 
> ...


id love to chat but going to bed now feel free to chat with me ill be on when i wake up.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome! I am an INFP with ADHD (and PTSD).


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Electra said:


> Welcome! I am an INFP with ADHD (and PTSD).


That man was a newcomer 10 years a month and 2 days ago. He hasn't been on the forum in 5 years. LOL.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

GummySage said:


> id love to chat but going to bed now feel free to chat with me ill be on when i wake up.


FYI - This is when that person posted this: 
Discussion Starter • #1 • Dec 23, 2010

This person hasn't been on here in 5 years.


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

Blanco said:


> Hi... um let's see, what should I say about myself?
> 
> Since this summer I've been juggling with the idea that I may have ADHD-I but I haven't gotten around to actually getting diagnose. Then I stumbled upon an article that looked at the corealation between certain personality types and Inattentive ADHD because of high similarities -- ie procrastination, inatentive, daydreaming, varying between hyperfocus and lack of focus, and so forth. I decided to take a few personality tests, and got mostly INFP (sometimes INTP, so the F and T are pretty close). I had taken one before but never really paid much attention to it... but I've been kind of obsessing over it lately because of how similar the personality description seemed to fit me. This personality type tangent eventually led me to find this site and it seems pretty cool so I decided to join up.
> 
> ...


Nice! I only got an official diagnosis because it began to affect my behavior and schoolwork drastically. I'd always been extremely hyperactive and inattentive, and they'd describe me as rambunctious and 'lost in la-la-land.' My hyperactivity would always flair around people, whom I have a very love/hate relationship with. I thought I was an extrovert for a long time because of that; no, people told me that I was. I've always known who and what I am, but other people don't seem to believe me. 

ADHD-C INFP here! :3


----------



## nfrh (Mar 14, 2021)

INFP- told by ADHD partner that I must be ADHD... I don’t think I am but...

I am getting obsessed now with the enneagram test - type 3 myself - my biggest focus is day trading but am having SO MUCH trouble with cutting losses which makes me unprofitable - not sure if anyone has any thoughts on that from maybe having a similar personality type and having gotten over something similar ... even if from a different realm than trading...


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

nfrh said:


> INFP- told by ADHD partner that I must be ADHD... I don’t think I am but...
> 
> I am getting obsessed now with the enneagram test - type 3 myself - my biggest focus is day trading but am having SO MUCH trouble with cutting losses which makes me unprofitable - not sure if anyone has any thoughts on that from maybe having a similar personality type and having gotten over something similar ... even if from a different realm than trading...


You're wondering if you have ADHD?


----------

